# What does Metformin do for egg quality?????



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

Hi All

I was just wondering what Metformin can do for your egg quality?

I have been on it since september 04 and I know that I am ovulating.  I have heard that it can really improve your egg quality I was just wondering how  .  A Bit of a   question I know but have had a long chat with DH and my obsessing about getting pg has made him "not interested" shall we say.  

So I have promised him that I will calm down and concertrate on keeping my PCOS under control.

So any help or advice would be great.

Love Chazz


----------



## LoobyLoo (Jun 1, 2004)

Chazz,

Apparently Metformin when used for PCOS, regulates the hormones but also improves the quality of your cells. We have millions of cells all round our bodies which include our eggs. So I guess in answer to your question then, yes, metformin should improve the quality of the eggs.

I know this as been to the fertlilty clinic today for a PCT and was chatting to my fertlilty nurse about the metformin!

Hope this helps 

Lou xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Lou

Than you very much for that .  I have been dying to know what the Met was doing to the inside of my body apart from sorting out my hormones and regulating my af's.  

Your an angel thank u.  Now I can get on with letting the met do what there doing and hopefully get my long awaited BFP.

Love Chazz


----------

